# bird in garden is odd



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

hi, by odd i mean its acting odd, it keeps sitting in the same spot on end of the grass, pretty much on the mud, laying on its belly and spreading its wings out, if i go outside it moves, so i know its fine, but what is it doing if it keeps doing it??

here is a pic of the bird, just a shame i couldnt get a pic of it doing what it kept doing


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It's sunbathing/cooling off, and is nothing to worry about at all  We often see dozens ... and I mean dozens of starlings doing it all over the lawn at the same time :lol:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

haha thats cool  i put some bread out, but i dont think a bird will drink water out of a bowl so i decided against that lol


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Definitely put water out rather than bread as they do really need a drink in weather like this. 
The blue tits were literally forming an orderly queue round the water bowl I put out this evening!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Please don't put any bread out at this time of year. The adults feed it to the babies and because it has no nutritional value it fills the baby but doesn't actually feed it. Baby birds often starve because of this, along with folks putting whole peanuts out on bird tables which the baby birds choke on.

Definitely put some water out! If you have any sort of large tub or even and old bin lid turned upside down ... you will get a lot of enjoyment watching the birds splash about in it and have a drink. But try to remember to rinse it out and put fresh clean water in daily.

 Can you tell I love my garden birds?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

That's a male blackbird and I take it it was like this picture...beak gaping...wings spread.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Its normal behaviour, I often see them doing this.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Yip... A little mud / dust bath cools them down..... My friends chickens have just started digging up her lawn and making little dust baths.... Pamx


----------

